# Wushu or Kempo/kenpo?



## OrangeLeopard (Apr 26, 2005)

...ok, i know this these type of questions are a bit overplayed and can never result in a direct answer or anybody being right; despite that, they are fun to anzlyze, so...

If there were two evenly skilled fighters, same flexibility, body type, strength and speed, maybe one a bit more than the other to adapt to their art, and were even at at the same corresponding rank. Who do you believe would win using kempo/kenpo "fist law" or wushu "war art?"


----------



## The Kai (Apr 26, 2005)

Since Wu Shu is basically a performance art emphasising gymnastics, super flashy kicks and artistic poses.  I would have to give the vote to anybody that ever studied a martial art


----------



## Kenpodoc (Apr 26, 2005)

The better fighter will win regardless of art. That said Wushu is a performance art not a genuine war art. I like watching Wushu, I choose to study Kenpo.

Jeff


----------



## eyebeams (Apr 26, 2005)

Many Wushu form-folks also train is Sanshou (full contact Chinese martial arts). Many Wushu folks also train it traditional techniques *and* they need an uncommon degree of athleticism because of the standards of Wushu performance. Traditional, full contact and performance CMA branches mix quite a bit, so someone who declares their art as Wushu (which is a very, very generic term) may be more than capable when he crosses hands with you.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Apr 26, 2005)

eyebeams said:
			
		

> Many Wushu form-folks also train is Sanshou (full contact Chinese martial arts). Many Wushu folks also train it traditional techniques *and* they need an uncommon degree of athleticism because of the standards of Wushu performance. Traditional, full contact and performance CMA branches mix quite a bit, so someone who declares their art as Wushu (which is a very, very generic term) may be more than capable when he crosses hands with you.


Most people would be more capable if they crossed hands with me, I'm not that impressive. The question was about Wushu and not sanshou. Sanshou is a fine full contact system.  I study Kenpo because it adapts well  to my Klutzy older body.  I respect Wushu artists but personally prefer to play with FMA, Systema and Kenpo guys because they are more concerned with practical than flashy.  

Eyebeams, rather than bash honest opinions, try to answer OrangeLeopards question. 

Jeff


----------



## clfsean (Apr 26, 2005)

OrangeLeopard said:
			
		

> ...ok, i know this these type of questions are a bit overplayed and can never result in a direct answer or anybody being right; despite that, they are fun to anzlyze, so...
> 
> If there were two evenly skilled fighters, same flexibility, body type, strength and speed, maybe one a bit more than the other to adapt to their art, and were even at at the same corresponding rank. Who do you believe would win using kempo/kenpo "fist law" or wushu "war art?"


It depends... are you referring to a "modern" wushu player or a "traditional" wushu player. There's a difference of monumental proportion in defining the wushu player. Modern don't focus on fighting applications in learning sets & what not. San shou (fighters for modern wushu era) don't focus on learning sets to fight with. 

Traditional wushu players cover both arenas since they focus on the entire art... forms & fighting. A traditional wushu player would be somebody who practiced forms & fighting from... 

Wing Chun Kuen
Choy Lee Fut Kuen
Hung Kuen
Bak Siu Lum Kuen
Bei Shaolin Quan
Xingyi Quan
Bagua Zhang
Tang Lang Quan
The bottom line is though it's not the style, no matter what, it's the person applying it.


----------



## eyebeams (Apr 26, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Most people would be more capable if they crossed hands with me, I'm not that impressive. The question was about Wushu and not sanshou. Sanshou is a fine full contact system. I study Kenpo because it adapts well to my Klutzy older body. I respect Wushu artists but personally prefer to play with FMA, Systema and Kenpo guys because they are more concerned with practical than flashy.
> 
> Eyebeams, rather than bash honest opinions, try to answer OrangeLeopards question.
> 
> Jeff


 I did answer it. Where did I "bash" anybody's opinion?

 I will, however, clarify. Wushu is a general term for CMA. It's only in the West that it has become rigidly associated with forms division performance arts, because we received the terms gongfu and quanfa first.

 When somebody declares themselves a wushu stylist, it is remarkably uninformative unless you know that they practice competitive forms, and even then it's not a sure thing, since there's quite a bit of cross training with other aspects. For instance, Pan Qingfu is a wushu master and he's churned oyt some impressive performers -- but he's also known for his punching power as the "Iron Fist."

 So if we narrowed the question down to something meaningful, such as:

 "How would a kenpo guy fare against someone who is almost exclusively a wushu forms performer?"

 Then the question would be meaningful, but the answer would be pretty obvious. But chucking out "wushu" by itself is not exactly the same question.


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think it matters what Art or Style they study. The better fighter will win. This hypothetical question really cannot be answered.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Apr 26, 2005)

rmcpeek said:
			
		

> I don't think it matters what Art or Style they study. The better fighter will win. This hypothetical question really cannot be answered.



Would it make a difference if the Kenpoist were also cross-ranked in Kempo Ju Jitsu?  :2xBird2:


----------



## Bode (Apr 26, 2005)

> So if we narrowed the question down to something meaningful


 The question can never be meanigful except to insight the kind of conversation that is already taking place. 
 Seriously, what is the point of asking this question? There are "infinite" variables to consider. The better athlete doesn't always win. The faster punches don't necessarily connect. 

 Now, if we want to discuss the topic from the martial perspetive and diagnose which training creates sound physical principles, then we have a conversation. Though I highly doubt said conversation can be had on a bulletin board without physical demonstration. 

 Either way I think I have to bow out of this conversation... 
 besides, the Kenpo practitioner would win.


----------

